# Granzin's Meat Market of New Braunfels



## Whitetail (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the above for deer processing? Are they any good?

Thanks


----------



## dmueller (Sep 27, 2006)

Granzine's does a great job. I have used them several times.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

*Granzin's*

I use them a lot. I had a problem with them last year. I had them cut and tenerize a bunch of cutlets. they came out horrible. This year, they are perfect. All about he size of a small pancake, 3/4 inch thick, and you can cut them with your fork.


----------



## Whitetail (Nov 7, 2007)

*Great, I am going to drop this off*

An acquaintance told me about them but I wanted to get some more feedback.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

They do a good job as do other places around the area. There's a llittle meat market in Marion that does a great job also and that's who we use. I've also used the Game Place on 46 in Clear Springs that does a good job also. You'll more than likely always run in to that one time when you're not satisfied 100%.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Granzin's is very good. I have been using them for the last 5-6 years. They will mix your sausage any way you want. Extra garlic or red pepper, not a problem. They are a lot cheaper than most and you actually get YOUR meat back.


----------



## Whitetail (Nov 7, 2007)

*Thanks*



Tslick said:


> Granzin's is very good. I have been using them for the last 5-6 years. They will mix your sausage any way you want. Extra garlic or red pepper, not a problem. They are a lot cheaper than most and you actually get YOUR meat back.


That is what I was hoping.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Used Granzin's for many years when we hunted S. Texas and Mexico. If you're near Austin, try Hudson's Sausage on Congress. BTW, Granzin's makes some killer buck sticks! Get extra Garlic and black pepper.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Great place to go!!!


----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 23, 2007)

Granzin's is a great place to get your deer processed and pick up any other meat for the freezer. Great selection and great service. Go in there on any Saturday and you'll be amazed at the amount of people working behind the counter ready to help you out. Another great processor close to that is Penshorn's in Marion. They both keep all of the product separated and their sausage recipes are almost identical.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

The little meat market in Marion is "Penshorns" - absolutey the best dried sausage I have ever eaten!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I just got my venison back from Granzins on friday.. Man they do make the best sausage! #4hot with garlic and light smoke... 

Penshorns is good, but their quality is not what it was a few years ago.. now their dried sausage is the bomb..


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Whitetail said:


> An acquaintance told me about them but I wanted to get some more feedback.


BTW- nice deer...I like the color of his face.

What year Wille's jeep is that...dad had a 1952 with a flat head 4 banger in it.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

I live a few miles from Granzines and have been takeing hogs and deer there for 3 years now. Great turn around time, excellent meat quality, and if you quarter it out, only $7 a quarter. They do a great job


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tslick said:


> Granzin's is very good. I have been using them for the last 5-6 years. They will mix your sausage any way you want. Extra garlic or red pepper, not a problem. They are a lot cheaper than most and you actually get YOUR meat back.


as a 27 year resident of New Braunfels, I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Bret said:


> I just got my venison back from Granzins on friday.. Man they do make the best sausage! #4hot with garlic and light smoke...
> 
> Penshorns is good, but their quality is not what it was a few years ago.. now their dried sausage is the bomb..


My phone must be broke?????
Ya think a guy would share some o dat deer meat with a poor bow hunter:wink:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

For the most part they are good. 2 yrs. ago I got some sausage back with a very thick casing. I could not eat it. Other than that for the last 5 yrs. they were really good. A lot better than Schwabs in New Braunfels. Schwab's last year had hair in all of my meat which we could not eat. The year before it was way too spicey..........and I love spicey, but this was way too much. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

scwine said:


> For the most part they are good. 2 yrs. ago I got some sausage back with a very thick casing. I could not eat it. Other than that for the last 5 yrs. they were really good. A lot better than Schwabs in New Braunfels. Schwab's last year had hair in all of my meat which we could not eat. The year before it was way too spicey..........and I love spicey, but this was way too much. Just my 2 cents.


Schwab's makes a good buck stick at the hunting shows, but what happens after that, I couldn't tell you. I took my wife's deer there because she wanted the same sticks she tried at the show. Well let me tell you, they were the saltiest sticks I have ever had. My dog loved em, that's about it. Stay east of I35 for processing in NB.

On a side note... Granzin's messed up a little on my deer last year. I was upset and brought it to the attention of the owner. He owned up to it, apologized and took care of me. I will continue to do business with them above anyone else. I am not a complainer by any means, but for them to step up and take responsibility says it all. It is hard to find folk like that.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

The granzin boys will take care of you, I either take my deer there or to Penshorn's in Marion. Prefer Penshorns over Granzins just due to the recipe I like it a little better. Granzins has great turn around due to having so many people working in there. Don't take it to Mickey (Schwab's) he used to be the best in town but his quality has slipped quite a bit over the last couple years, gets in to big of a hurry plus he will mix meat and weigh yours out a lot of times if he is processing alot of deer. Randy over at the Game place does very good, and makes a mean buck stick! plus he will do the salami with Jalepeno and cheese. would rank Granzin #1 due to turn around and service, Penshorns #2, Game Place #3 and wouldn't even think of Schwabs. Anyone know if Solms Deer Processing is still around they used to be the best around for years.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> The granzin boys will take care of you, I either take my deer there or to Penshorn's in Marion. Prefer Penshorns over Granzins just due to the recipe I like it a little better. Granzins has great turn around due to having so many people working in there. Don't take it to Mickey (Schwab's) he used to be the best in town but his quality has slipped quite a bit over the last couple years, gets in to big of a hurry plus he will mix meat and weigh yours out a lot of times if he is processing alot of deer. Randy over at the Game place does very good, and makes a mean buck stick! plus he will do the salami with Jalepeno and cheese. would rank Granzin #1 due to turn around and service, Penshorns #2, Game Place #3 and wouldn't even think of Schwabs. Anyone know if Solms Deer Processing is still around they used to be the best around for years.


I agree , Granzin's is the fastest, but their buck sticks are to greasy. Penshorns has the best sausage. Heard that about Schwab's too. Had him do me some buck sticks and they were good. The hair thing is careless and grosses me out.

Is the Game Place out on 46 by Clear Springs? What is the name of that place anyway?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

CentexPW said:


> I agree , Granzin's is the fastest, but their buck sticks are to greasy. Penshorns has the best sausage. Heard that about Schwab's too. Had him do me some buck sticks and they were good. The hair thing is careless and grosses me out.
> 
> Is the Game Place out on 46 by Clear Springs? What is the name of that place anyway?


Yea the Game Place is out on 46 by Clear Springs......Randy Rust owns it now, good people does good work and has a good recipe.


----------

